# Best Blues



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Off to Nottingham on monday to see Joe Bonamassa, 3rd time this year, last time at Royal Albert Hall, try him if you like real Blues Rock, he really is a fantastic guitarist/musician.
His DVD Live at RAH is the best.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

See if you also like this, I'm biased as my life long pal plays bass


----------

